# Sara Moulton no longer on FoodTV



## GB (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not the biggest fan of hers, but I would wwatch her occasionally. It looks like her contract is not being renewed. She will be moving to PBS in Boston which is a better fot for her IMO. Read some more info here.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW! She mentions that this will be Mario Batali's last year too! That's too bad. 

John


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2006)

Sad.

Fewer and fewer reasons to watch FoodTV every day.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sad.
> 
> Fewer and fewer reasons to watch FoodTV every day.


 
Exactly.  It gets harder to learn anything from their shows.

Now if my pbs would only start showing more cooking shows--they hardly run any!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2006)

But you can see how they make Atomic Fireballs!  And watch people make huge gingerbread houses!  And find out what celebrities eat! And learn how to cook with seasoning packets!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 24, 2006)

yeh, ain't that great...seasoning packets...just like the school cafeteria!  yum


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

ha!!! come over to pbs. forget foodtv, they forgot about serious cooks a long time ago. 

you'd think that there's a tv/cable/sattelite market opening up for _*good cooking*_ shows, not fluff shows about food. i think the oppurtunity is ripe for developing a competing cooking network channel. the advert dollars are certainly there, and the entire market is growing.


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2006)

DiscussCookingTV anyone?


----------



## Constance (Feb 24, 2006)

Food Network has changed, and I agree it's not for the better, although they do  still have some good shows. I have never watched Sara much, because she's on here during my naptime.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> DiscussCookingTV anyone?


 
With your host, GB?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> DiscussCookingTV anyone?


 
i'm whichya gb!!!!  i can certainly do the engineering/tv technical part, now all we need is a philanthropist. 

(wait, is that right? i mean a rich guy that does good stuff, not a cheating spouse, lol. ok, we need a silent investor).


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 24, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm whichya gb!!!! i can certainly do the engineering/tv technical part, now all we need is a philanthropist.
> 
> (wait, is that right? i mean a rich guy that does good stuff, not a cheating spouse, lol. ok, we need a silent investor).


 
Yeah, philanthropist. Not philanderer. Although they both may give someone something  , you want the former, not the latter. 

John


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 24, 2006)

who remembers:  Calling all Cooks?? (I got some great ethnic recipes from that show) or Melting Pot  (ditto)   Donna Doher's Cook Works, just aboot my fave Canadian cooking show, eh!  Ultimate Kitchens, still enjoy Molto Mario, Giada in the kitchen but not on the road.  I even learn a lot from Tyler's Ultimate and Food 911.  I will miss Sara.  Hope PBS is getting a good line up.

anyone ever watch Michael Lomonaco on Epicurious?  (Part of Travel Channel)


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

that show got me started (to blame for?) me going on the internet to check out foodie chat a few years ago. after i was run out of epi, i landed here.

i like michael lamonoco by himself, but he doesn't always ask the guest chefs enough questions about what they're doing, so they tend to skip a lot of little and often important steps.


----------



## licia (Feb 24, 2006)

Why didn't they take at least one or two of RR's shows off?


----------



## htc (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been so unhappy with the programming on FT in the last couple of years. There used to be a time when all I watched were the cooking shows. I've learned a lot from them, now if I can only get PBS to start airing some of the cooking shows at night.   That's pretty much the only time I'm not at work. Hopefully sooon...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 24, 2006)

What a shame..I enjoy Sara. I heard her say during an interview that this was her last year as food ntework wanted to do a different direction..Welll, let's hope they don't get lost..I love to watch and learn about preparing foods, not how to make gigantic sugar sculptures, or wedding cakes, or remodel kitchens, cook people cook...Hope PBS puts the cooking shows back on...At least we have each other here guys and that's a lot better than what foodnetwork is serving 


kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 24, 2006)

will the super colossal burger put me over budget?  will I ever get dinner in this town?? chaching ... money money money ... 

yeh I've had enough of that


----------



## kleenex (Feb 24, 2006)

does this also mean that we will need to find a new iron chef italian???


----------



## JMediger (Feb 24, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Why didn't they take at least one or two of RR's shows off?


 
Bread and butter baby .... that's what she is to the foodnetwork.  Don't get me wrong, I like her and the recipes she offers and have even enjoyed her new magazine, but 4 to 6 times a day?  Even to much for me.


----------



## BlueCat (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a real shame. She's a real cook. Not as flashy as some, but competent and interesting. I think the Food Network is competing to see which female they can get into the lowest cut top on her show. I think Rachel is winning, although Giada is right up there. Sandra I won't get into, since I commented once and had the DC police surround me like I was a hardened criminal - and I don't even mind her, for what it's worth. I guess FN thinks that tactic will attract a younger audience. All I can say is that that Barefoot Contessa had better mind her p's and q's or she'll be the next one to get the ax. And what will happen to Paula Deen? I hope the restaurant is doing well.

BC


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> DiscussCookingTV anyone?



Hey GB;  Can I play too?  I could be "The Cook who works for a living (If I can doit, you can do it1)".

Whatcha think.  Gotta spot for me on your network?

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 24, 2006)

If they get rid of Racheal Ray..... and THEN infuse the network with female redheads, then Im watching every minute!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Feb 24, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Sandra I won't get into, since I commented once and had the DC police surround me like I was a hardened criminal - and I don't even mind her, for what it's worth.
> BC


 
I thought the idea behind Sandra's "Almost Homemade" show was brilliant. In the beginning, I loved her, the show, and the recipes  - they all were just NORMAL.  

But when she went all glamorous and froo-froo, matching her elegant outfits with her kitchen decor,  and her TABLESCAPES (for heaven's sakes!), I lost interest.  She's making it more, not less, work and time-consuming.

Lee


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 24, 2006)

I think she had some good recipes sometimes but I never really watched her shows. I think PBS could actually be better for her as its less commercial and she will probably have more input and such.


----------



## scott123 (Feb 25, 2006)

Regarding the new direction of the Food Network, here is one of Sara's more revealing quotes regarding the departure (bold mine):



> The choice was theirs not mine. The new president came in with her agenda which included getting rid of some of the old guard. Their new demagraphic is something like 15 to 35 year old males and their goal now is to appeal to that segment of the population. They want talent that is for the most part young, telegenic and very entertaining. *I have a producer friend that tried to pitch some shows and was told,
> 
> "No chefs please, and nobody with training."*
> 
> ...


----------



## ironchef (Feb 25, 2006)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Regarding the new direction of the Food Network, here is one of Sara's more revealing quotes regarding the departure (bold mine):


 
That's not even sad. That's pathetic.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

Perhaps we should start a write in campaign to Food Network regarding their choices.  We who actually purchase products from their sponsors should have a say in what is there - what would a 15 year old guy be purchasing in the line of food (most of the time, anyway)? I'm sure there are some from every age who tune in, but who does the actual purchasing and cooking? and to think it used to be my favorite channel.............


----------



## letscook (Feb 25, 2006)

I would like to see her back, mario can go,  They also should get rid of some of the specials  like Top 6 count downs, Secret life of.  Just have cooking shows.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 25, 2006)

Giada can cook, but I think Mario has more knowledge of italian food and is on the iron chef show.

How many 15 year old males do try out the recipies on the Food TV shows????


----------



## BigDog (Feb 25, 2006)

That stinks. Not happy at all to hear Mario going away too. I gotta find something to solidify that to confirm.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

I know Giada keeps saying about "Italian" food, but most of her stuff really seems to be Italian-American. She uses ingredients that are used here all the time and most of them are only variations of what we are used to eating. I like what she cooks, but it doesn't seem truly Italian. I think Lidia's cooking is probably moreso that Giada's.


----------



## Run_Out (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope FoodTv lures Daisy Martinez from PBS. I watch her every Sat. and I think she is great.... Rick Bayless not bad either.

Late


----------



## jap1148 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the changes on FoodTV reflect the needs of their viewers- many people want that fluff as it "takes too long" to make substantial dishes or they want that quick fix- something our society dictates- I still like some of the shows, but now I read my cookbooks for inspiration.  Many of them have a good explanation of how to do things.  Patience is a virtue......


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 26, 2006)

I could do with a little less Emeril these days.I liked him a whole lot in the beginning now he's on every time I turn on FN *sigh*


----------



## BlueCat (Feb 26, 2006)

Do they really mean that Food TV's demographic is the 15-35 year old male?  Or that they are just _trying_ to appeal to them?  I can hardly believe that the majority of their viewers are 15-35 year old males.  I can also hardly believe that they would want to appeal to very young males.  They don't have much money, and if they do, I'll bet they don't spend it on cookware or fruits and vegetables.  I'm pretty confused by that whole line of reasoning.  

BC


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Feb 27, 2006)

The Food Network has really changed. The bf and I were talking about the "Next Food Network" star show. And how the people who we would watch got kicked out first. They're all about entertainment now. I don't watch Food Network nearly as much as I used to because everytime I try to watch it, it's someone that annoys me.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2006)

I practically do not put on food TV anymore. There is nothing to learn for me. I actually liked Sarah. I learned a lot from her. Too bad.


----------



## cristal (Feb 27, 2006)

*That sucks...I learned a lot from her. I wish Gale Gand did more shows because she's one of the other people on there that I learned a lot from.  *


----------



## htc (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm hoping another new cooking channel will show up, that will give FN a run for their money. And if a new channel DOES show up, hopefully it'll be a regular cabel channel.


----------

